# Forum > Allgemeine Foren > Auslandserfahrungen >  PJ auf La Reunion????

## Malo

Hallo.

Ich wollte mich mal erkundigen, ob schon jemand auf La Reunion ein PJ Tertial verbracht hat?

Knntet Ihr mir Adressen von KH's und andere Infos dazu geben???

Hatte schon immer vor im franzsisch sprachigen Ausland ein PJ Tertial zu verbringen und nach einigen Reiseberichten zu La Reunion bin ich jetzt auf den Trichter gekommen dort ein Tertial zu verbringen.

Ich bin fr jeden Tipp dankbar.

Danke im Voraus.

Malo

----------


## Malo

:grrrr....: 

Wei keiner was?

----------


## Malo

Anscheinend hat da noch nie jemand Pj gemacht.

Schade

----------


## hypnotel

Ja schade, htte mich auch interessiert, wie bzw. ob es berhaupt mglich ist. 

Bin allerdings froh wenn ich's als Tourist nach Runion schaffe... paar Monate noch ackern...   :Top:

----------


## hottentotte

In Hamburg und Tbingen wird es soweit ich weiss nicht anerkannt vom LPA.
Abgesehen davon htte ich Respekt vor chigunkunya...
/totte

----------


## Malo

Hat jetzt jemand mal was neues dazu erfahren?

Mein LPA (BW) meldet sich dazu nicht...

Htte nen Platz sicher: Wre echt geil!

Danke

----------


## doc-morris

in welchem hopital/clinique mchtest du denn dein pj machen ??

----------

